

What to read for your next interview - rahularora
http://arorarahul.com/post/7832481206/what-to-read-for-your-next-interview

======
beaumartinez
This[1] is by far the best "what you _should_ know" list I've ever seen.

[1] <http://www.indiangeek.net/programmer-competency-matrix/>

~~~
rahularora
Whoa! Definitely the best.

